# Igloos?



## treyvor (Dec 15, 2013)

Last year i tried to build an igloo with some other people. After 7 hours of trying to get the angles right we gave up and dug snow caves instead. Has anyone else tried to build an igloo? Was it successful? And was it comfortable? 
The snow caves were comfortable enough, but getting in and out of it was pretty hard.


----------

